# Pixel Art.



## test84 (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.pixeljoint.com/files/pixeltown.zip

couldnt stop posting it for u guys.
IT IS ART.

maybe we can also name GBA/DS games that have rich Pixel Art and not just crappy 3D characters.
most recent game that i really enjoyed and that rich PA was TMNT, all other versions beside GBA version SUCK ASS but its GBA version is something else, like streets of rage.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 19, 2007)

Someone has too much free time.
Edit: i noticed that your (test84) signature is similar to mine. let's be friends?


----------



## test84 (Oct 19, 2007)

dont say "too much free time", so rom dumpers should be like this too, huh?

yeah! maybe we are on same brain wavelength.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 19, 2007)

oh, it's not quite lost art, it's certainly unappreciated though.
and to be honest, that iso town is kinda.. not so great, the format has raped it, the styles a bit incoherent and isometric just isn't that impressive in the first place.
I'm not saying, it sucks, it's awesome, but it's not anything amazing like some stuff I have seen.

As gbatemps favourite pixel artist, I'll just post some of my own tiles:





Obviously unfinished, and I haven't worked on it in a long time.. been only working on twinsen really
2D for the god damn win


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 19, 2007)

Got two massive eboy pixel art posters on the wall of my computer room:

This un and this un.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 19, 2007)

I tried doing some pixel art (just for avatars) but i kinda failed (check my deviantart gallery for the results). XD

However i love pixel art and you should check these out:
http://gunstar-red.deviantart.com/art/Big-Iso-City-38159018
http://timwork.deviantart.com/art/Pixel-Town-46172858
http://blind-ice.deviantart.com/art/War-Zo...-Battle-2632411


----------



## rest0re (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> oh, it's not quite lost art, it's certainly unappreciated though.
> and to be honest, that iso town is kinda.. not so great, the format has raped it, the styles a bit incoherent and isometric just isn't that impressive in the first place.
> I'm not saying, it sucks, it's awesome, but it's not anything amazing like some stuff I have seen.
> 
> ...


very good but you are good anyway


----------



## test84 (Oct 19, 2007)

Takam, what is this reflection at sea near the beach? 
is this animated? since ur avatar seems to be based on this picture and is animated.

i like Wario's pixel arts alot plus castlevanias. such detail.
how they do it? is there a beginner tutorial? its good for my game dev too.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 19, 2007)

I do have animated tiles, I just haven't animated that area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the reflection you're referring to is how the shore transitions from shallow to deep water (so you can see where your character can walk, and from what point he'd start to swim or drown)


----------



## test84 (Oct 19, 2007)

i thought about that, but didnt look like that.
i think the second one (lower one) should be more broad.
i think u should be very good at drawing to start pixel art, right?


----------



## Cyan (Oct 19, 2007)

.Takam, I definitely like your town more than the 3Diso one.
I'm more addict in real 2D graphics. I started drawing on computer with Amiga, and there was paint program where I made some pixel art, but now I'm drawing less often.


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 19, 2007)

I love pixel art. Ive dabbled a bit, but right now I lack the motivation to sit down and practice. Maybe one day soon. 

TakaM has some awesome work keep it up


----------



## kalimero (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool Topic, i like Pixel Art. But i never found time/motivation to do anything that big like the towns posted here. The best/only thing i ever came up with is this:


----------



## test84 (Oct 19, 2007)

kalimero i like ur job!


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 19, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in Computer Graphics and Art?

.Takam is god in pixel art


----------



## TaeK (Oct 19, 2007)

I prefer detailed pixelart rather than the flat-coloured isometric ones... they look too cartooney and aren't all that impressive.

f.e:





Â http://nickrlee.deviantart.com/


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm an absolute gun at Pixel art








Awesome job TaeK, kalimero, .TakaM, BlueStar and DaRk_ViVi


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(TaeK @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> I prefer detailed pixelart rather than the flat-coloured isometric ones... they look too cartooney and aren't all that impressive.
> 
> f.e:
> 
> ...


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like it would be in a megaman battle network game.


----------



## test84 (Oct 20, 2007)

this is art.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice work.

I tried isometric pixel art ages ago and totally forgot about it, luckily i found the .bmp of my noob attempt at isometric  pixel art:







(remember i was JUST starting)


----------



## test84 (Oct 21, 2007)

not bad!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> I'm an absolute gun at Pixel art
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remove me, those arts weren't done by me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine are on my deviantart page that is in my signature, but just some stupids and easy avatars.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks test84. Just one more:


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

The more time goes, I anticipate more this art, I knew I had a topic about Pixel Art and I finally found it!
here some pix:





Monkey Island II: LeChuck's Revenge





Alone: The Horror Begins


----------



## Joey90 (Jul 25, 2008)

I like pixel art.

I was mostly fiddling around with pokémon sprites, (if anyone knows about psypokes...) but, for example, I made my avatar.


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

I mainly brought this kinda old topic up to post great pixel arts that I usually see but don't have a place to share with other peoples.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 26, 2008)

Pixel art isn't dead!

I'm a regular pixel artist/spriter and MSPaint is my sanctuary.


----------

